# Post the 5 best pictures that represent your country



## Justme78783 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey let start a new thread where each one of you guys will post the 5 best pics , that represent your country . 


As a result of this we will have a better opinion about each other countries . It is a simple idea  .


----------



## Justme78783 (Oct 1, 2008)

I ll start with my country of origin *Albania *


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

HI,IS IMPOSIBLE 2 RESUME THE BEUTY OF A TOTAL COUNTRY IN JUST 5 PICS.
THIS IS PERU.
MACHU PICHU.








GOGTA WATERFALL.








CORDILLERA BLANCA.
















THE NORTHERN BEACHES.








THE AMAZON RAIN FOREST.








LAKE TITICACA.








HUAYHUASH.








ICA DESERT.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Please, bigger.

Nice landscapes in Perú. I think that the typical pic of the country is Machu Picchu or the Andes


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*Thailand*
Not really "The best" but "the best" that I could find.

Krabi








Flickr:René Ehrhardt

Grand Palace ( Bangkok )








flickr:getty

Ayutthaya








Flickr:René Ehrhardt

Chiang Mai ( Loy Kratong Festival )









Pattaya


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Netherlands :banana:


----------



## Justme78783 (Oct 1, 2008)

all the pics above are very nice  !!!! cheers !


----------



## rossie1977 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Ireland*

gaelic games; gaelic football and hurling, the biggest sports played in this country (rugby and soccer/football are a distant second and third), both are still amateur games but attract crowds of over 83,000 on all-ireland final days (1st sunday in september for hurling and 3rd sunday in september for football)



















The Irish pub, a tradition, the irish pub has been exported across the world from usa to japan from africa to south america to australia, famous irish pubs include quays in galway, seans in athlone and McDaids in Dublin. 

















the Irish Bog, born in the west of ireland you cannot escape the irish bog, its in your blood










irish literature, despite being a tiny country the names just roll off the tongue; wb yeats, james joyce, oscar wilde, samuel beckett, george bernard shaw, jonathan swift, patrick kavanagh, bram stoker, brendan behan,


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Here some pics of Argentina  (It was very difficult to choose only five :nuts

The Obelisk and 9 de Julio Avenue, Buenos Aires










Iguazú Falls, Misiones province










Nahuel Huapi Lake, Bariloche, Río Negro province










Perito Moreno Glacier, Santa Cruz province










Quebrada de Humahuaca, Jujuy province (photo from the town of Purmamarca)


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

Here are pics from my country - CROATIA...
Enjoy! 
*
Roman Arena in Pula*









*Old City of Dubrovnik*








*
City of Trogir*









*Rovinj*









*Pakleni Islands*









*Kornati Islands*









*Zagreb - the capital of Croatia*









*Osijek*









*Plitvice Lakes*


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

Chile

*Atacama Desert*









*Easter Island*









*Patagonia*









*Our Wine!!!* :cheers:









*Valparaiso*










all taken from Flickr and their wonderful photographers:banana:


----------



## Justme78783 (Oct 1, 2008)

very beautiful pics guys  ! Cheers ! 

But pls post only 5 pictures . The quality matters not the quantity  .


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

These came to my mind as the most representative (or more like, iconic) of Japan.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Germany*

Baltic Sea:








www.fotocommunity.com

Berlin:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/een_berlina/with/498334790/

Frankfurt:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Rothenburg:








www.fotocommunity.com

Neuschwanstein/Alps:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kennmayong/


----------



## Ddog94 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Australia*

Ayres Rock










Great Barrier Reef










Sydney Harbour Bridge










Syndey Opera House










State Of Origin Rugby League - The biggest annual sporting event in Australia


----------



## Ddog94 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Australia*

Ayres Rock










Great Barrier Reef










Sydney Harbour Bridge










Syndey Opera House










State Of Origin Rugby League - The biggest annual sporting event in Australia


----------

